# 2x2 CLL Set Relays



## Rubiks560 (Aug 28, 2013)

Me and Rob Yau were racing and this is what I came up with.

Order:

R U R' U R U2 R'
F R' F R U2 R U2 R'
L' U2 L U2 L F' L F
R U' R' F L' U' L
R' F R2 F' R U2 R' U' R2
R U' R U' R' U R' U' y R U' R'

50/4.06 =12.31 TPS


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 28, 2013)

Nice, but you forgot an alg. 

EDIT: nvm, I think you did it in the video.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 28, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> Nice, but you forgot an alg.
> 
> EDIT: nvm, I think you did it in the video.



Added to the description. I just forgot to put it in there. It was executed in the video.


----------



## scottishcuber (Aug 28, 2013)

That 2x2 looks soo good.


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 28, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> That 2x2 looks soo good.



If it's the one that he had at Worlds, it's not that good.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Aug 28, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> If it's the one that he had at Worlds, it's not that good.



It has changed a lot since then.


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 28, 2013)

I just want to say that I couldn't even sub 5  It think 4 seconds is really good (roughly sub 0.7 per case on average).


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 28, 2013)

My best so far is 4.626, this is hard.


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 28, 2013)

Second F on the second alg should be F'.


----------



## kcl (Aug 29, 2013)

Wut.. I don't even know the full sune set lol


----------



## tx789 (Aug 29, 2013)

I get like 8 seconds on these and tried doing these about a year ago when I first learned sune cll


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 29, 2013)

I hereby announce that I will not quit cubing until I beat this.


----------



## ianography (Aug 29, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> I hereby announce that I will not quit cubing until I beat this.



Or you could just quit now


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 26, 2013)

ianography said:


> Or you could just quit now



Wait, why the heck would I do that?






R U R' U R U2 R'
F R' F' R U2 R U2 R'
R' F2 R U2 R U' R' F
R U' R' F R' F' R
R' F R2 F' U' R' U' R2 U R'
R U' R U' R' U R' D' R U' R'

51/3.781 = ~13.5 tps lolnubby

I'm too competitive, I've been stuck on this for nearly 4 months... xD

EDIT: 3.781/6 = ~.63 seconds per case, meh.


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 26, 2013)

4.74

This is difficult.


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 26, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> 4.74
> 
> This is difficult.



You're the king of tps. gogogogo sub 3.7!


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 26, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> You're the king of tps. gogogogo sub 3.7!



I don't know one of the algs though 
I just do F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U R U2 R'


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 26, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> I don't know one of the algs though
> I just do F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U R U2 R'



okso learn it.

R U' R U' R' U R' D' R U' R'


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 26, 2013)

Ew. You still use the one with a D move...


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 26, 2013)

Username said:


> ftfy



*facepalm* lolthanks, fixed it.



Rubiks560 said:


> Ew. You still use the one with a D move...



What do you use? The one on your page is the same, just a U move then a rotation.


----------



## Mollerz (Dec 26, 2013)

R U2 R' F R U2 R' U R U' R' F pls


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 26, 2013)

Mollerz said:


> R U2 R' F R U2 R' U R U' R' F pls



0.955 with that alg, 0.671 with the D mover  idk


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 26, 2013)

I hope you know I'm gonna be doing this all day to beat you.


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 26, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> I hope you know I'm gonna be doing this all day to beat you.



Have fun! Your tps is still faster than me, you _better_ beat me.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 26, 2013)




----------



## kcl (Dec 26, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


>



WTF IS THAT DREADFUL MUSIC


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 26, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> <video>



hehe had this ready for when you beat me:






With special guest Steve Cho 

51/3.620 = ~14.1 tps lolevenmorenubbierthanbefore


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 26, 2013)

...({£{¶`×`°£=;@;29#-℅`=`}+℅2+29#-;2!2!2


I HATE KIDS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 26, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> ...({£{¶`×`°£=;@;29#-℅`=`}+℅2+29#-;2!2!2
> 
> 
> I HATE KIDS!!!!!!!!!!!!



Don't worry, I'll never hate you.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 26, 2013)

3.58. I'll upload once my WiFi is back up.


----------



## kcl (Dec 26, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> 3.58. I'll upload once my WiFi is back up.



lolnub


----------



## ThomasJE (Dec 26, 2013)

inb4 Coolster01 gets 3.4x


----------



## scottishcuber (Dec 26, 2013)

Pls can I join.


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 26, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> Pls can I join.



nonono pree


----------



## yoshinator (Dec 26, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> Pls can I join.



oh my god you'll prolly get 3.2x


----------



## kcl (Dec 26, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> Pls can I join.



inb4sub3 somehow


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 26, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> inb4sub3 somehow



sup-17 tps? ok


----------



## kcl (Dec 26, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> sup-17 tps? ok



Never know


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 26, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Never know



alright let's do this


----------



## kcl (Dec 26, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> alright let's do this



gogogogo gj


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 26, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> gogogogo gj



Wait a second, 9 hours ago there was no sub-4, how is this supposed to happen?


----------



## kcl (Dec 26, 2013)

*CLL Sune Set Executed in 4.06*



Coolster01 said:


> Wait a second, 9 hours ago there was no sub-4, how is this supposed to happen?



Well Chris is Asian soo... 

CHRIS I GIVE YOU 9 HOURS


----------



## XTowncuber (Dec 27, 2013)

This is hilarious.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 27, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> oh my god you'll prolly get 3.2x



Let me get this striahgt, you think you don't turn fast and some how you'll get 3.2?


----------



## XTowncuber (Dec 27, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Let me get this striahgt, you think you don't turn fast and some how you'll get 3.2?



Um no, he thinks Sameer will get 3.2


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 27, 2013)

Let it be known I can't read.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 27, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Let it be known I can't read.





Rubiks560 said:


> striahgt



Or type.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 27, 2013)




----------



## Noahaha (Dec 27, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


>



Sorry Chris!


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 27, 2013)

Fricken Noah always gotta beat me


----------



## pjk (Dec 27, 2013)

The difference between 3.7 and 3.6 could easily be in how the timer was started or stopped.


----------



## rowehessler (Dec 27, 2013)




----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 27, 2013)

Shoot, I can't beat it. After 4 hours total of trying, it's over. Chris, you have won! 



Spoiler



Congrats! 


Spoiler



Seriously, gj! 


Spoiler



Woahwoahwoahwoahwoah, you thought I was going to just give up like that and let you off that easy? I'm too competitive for that.


Spoiler







51/3.474 = ~14.7 tps lolwayevenmorenubbierthanbefore

Nearly 4 hours of total practice!!!!! You better kill a chicken now, boyyyyyyy!!!!! After so many low 3.5 mess ups (and 2.49x), I finally did it! DDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## kunparekh18 (Dec 27, 2013)

0:44 your face hahahahhahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 27, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> 0:44 your face hahahahhahahahahahahahahahaha



lolsonubby


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 27, 2013)

Yeah I quit


----------



## scottishcuber (Dec 27, 2013)

Lol the best i could do was 3.52.


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 27, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> Lol the best i could do was 3.52.



REALLY good for first day


----------



## cuboy63 (Dec 27, 2013)

You guys should do this for all the other CLL sets


----------



## scottishcuber (Dec 27, 2013)

cuboy63 said:


> You guys should do this for all the other CLL sets



And then CLL time attack?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 27, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> And then CLL time attack?



I used to be good at that :3


----------



## Username (Dec 27, 2013)

The best I can do is 4.34


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 27, 2013)

cuboy63 said:


> You guys should do this for all the other CLL sets



I can't do it again... my 2x2 broke


----------



## scottishcuber (Dec 27, 2013)

4.34 anti-sune set


----------



## kcl (Dec 27, 2013)

I feel like a loser.. I can't sub 5 this lolol


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 28, 2013)

3.37 but my camera died  

Good luck Rami 

edit: I checked the picture I took after and it's 3.36 I guess.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 28, 2013)

3.31 but I didn't film sry


----------



## tx789 (Dec 28, 2013)

Have a 10.05 on video long before this thread was started. I can get 7 now I think. I suck.


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 28, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> 3.37 but my camera died
> 
> Good luck Rami
> 
> edit: I checked the picture I took after and it's 3.36 I guess.



Gj, im seriously not doing this anymore for a long whe, felt pretty unproductive doing it xD



Tim Major said:


> 3.31 but I didn't film sry



What?


----------



## ThomasJE (Dec 28, 2013)

ThomasJE said:


> inb4 Coolster01 gets 3.4x



What did I say...


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Dec 28, 2013)

Best I could do was a 5.56 . I don't know full CLL though, this kinda makes me want to learn it.


----------



## kcl (Dec 28, 2013)

Clarkeeyyy said:


> Best I could do was a 5.56 . I don't know full CLL though, this kinda makes me want to learn it.



Hahahaha same here, I couldn't quite sub 5 it.


----------



## brian724080 (Dec 29, 2013)

The only subset I can sub-4 is the H set, good enough for me


----------



## TDM (Dec 29, 2013)

brian724080 said:


> The only subset I can sub-4 is the H set, good enough for me


I can't even sub-6.5 it  Best for me so far is 6.63.
E: O set in 3.35


----------



## Username (Dec 29, 2013)

TDM said:


> I can't even sub-6.5 it  Best for me so far is 6.63.
> E: O set in 3.35



What's the O set?


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 29, 2013)

Username said:


> What's the O set?



Oriented, adj swap and diag. Someone should sub-2 it!


----------



## Username (Dec 29, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> Oriented, adj swap and diag. Someone should sub-2 it!



2.179 first attempt with a lockup

A few attempts later 1.969, I think this is sub 1.8-able

I'm gonna try to film some later

E: 1.836
E: 1.821


----------



## scottishcuber (Dec 29, 2013)

^^1.75

edit: 1.73
edit: 1.70
edit: 1.68


----------



## kcl (Dec 29, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> Oriented, adj swap and diag. Someone should sub-2 it!



Wait I'm confused.. As in like J perm, Y perm, and...


----------



## scottishcuber (Dec 29, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Wait I'm confused.. As in like J perm, Y perm, and...



Just J and Y.


----------



## kcl (Dec 29, 2013)

*CLL Sune Set Executed in 4.06*



scottishcuber said:


> Just J and Y.



Oh I see. I might be able to sub 2 it.

Ok 2.09 first try


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 29, 2013)

I'll try when I'm fine. This should be easy


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 29, 2013)

Couldn't 1.795 because my Y is so slow (barely sub 1, my slowest cll)


----------



## kcl (Dec 29, 2013)

*CLL Sune Set Executed in 4.06*

I realized AUF isn't part of a J perm, and I fixed my Y perm so it's sub 1. Just got 1.86..


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 30, 2013)

1.61.

edit 1.55


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 30, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> I realized AUF isn't part of a J perm, and I fixed my Y perm so it's sub 1. Just got 1.86..




Maybe try this Jperm instead for 2x2? 
RU2R'U'RU2L'UR'U'L


----------



## kcl (Dec 30, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> Maybe try this Jperm instead for 2x2?
> RU2R'U'RU2L'UR'U'L



Ooh I'm actually gonna try that.. Thanks!


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 30, 2013)

My algs: 

R' U R' F2 R F' R' F2 R2 J perm
R' U R' F2 R F' U R' F2 R F' R y perm.


----------



## kcl (Dec 30, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> My algs:
> 
> R' U R' F2 R F' R' F2 R2 J perm
> R' U R' F2 R F' U R' F2 R F' R y perm.



wat I found that Y perm today after realizing I could sub .6 that Ortega alg


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 17, 2014)

OK, so me and Lucas were seeing how fast we could do each sune alg individually and add them up (not in a row, just fastest times ever with each alg). These were my times:

Sune - .30
F R' F' - .48
R' F2 - .54
Niklas - .34
diagsune - .49
Ugly - .69

= 2.84 So sub-3 is potential


----------



## kcl (Jan 18, 2014)

*CLL Sune Set Executed in 4.06*



Coolster01 said:


> OK, so me and Lucas were seeing how fast we could do each sune alg individually and add them up (not in a row, just fastest times ever with each alg). These were my times:
> 
> Sune - .30
> F R' F' - .48
> ...



Lol at how I know exactly what you mean by "Ugly" XD

I think everyone hates that one.

I still can't sub 4  4.03 is my best...


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 18, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Lol at how I know exactly what you mean by "Ugly" XD
> 
> I think everyone hates that one.



Haha ikr. This thread i getting bumped so often xD The title should be changed to "2x2 Sune Set" or something


----------



## kcl (Jan 18, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Haha ikr. This thread i getting bumped so often xD The title should be changed to "2x2 Sune Set" or something



Ooh it should. I'll flag it for the mods..

Edit: flagged for title change
Also, if sub 3 is actually possible, 



scottishcuber said:


> Pls can I join.



inb4sub3 somehow

I predicted dat


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 18, 2014)

You need to add a bit to each of those. Timing with a stackmat really isn't very accurate.


----------



## kcl (Jan 18, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> You need to add a bit to each of those. Timing with a stackmat really isn't very accurate.



The way I do it is  I don't sketchy start anymore.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 18, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> The way I do it is  I don't sketchy start anymore.



Why not just use frame by frame? That's only way to know how fast it really is.


----------



## kcl (Jan 18, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> Why not just use frame by frame? That's only way to know how fast it really is.



bcuz lazy

You should know better than anyone else. Opening final cut takes work..


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 18, 2014)

Yeah, I know it probably would've been like .05 slower for each one, but that still makes a 3.1x and I was just saying that we have a lot of potential (well, not really we for that matter because those four hours were the worst of my life).

EDIT: Well, I was also saying sub3 was possible too, to be fair  not for me I guess.


----------



## Bhargav777 (Jan 18, 2014)

I just read this whole thread and I don't feel like living on this planet anymore .-.


----------



## kcl (Jan 18, 2014)

Ok so I'm going to drill each CLL Set like this. And then do one giant CLL Time attack. I bet Chris could do it sub 30.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 18, 2014)

I'm guessing oriented is included in this attack? Yeah, we should try that, but an order would be hard. I wouldn't be able to sub30, thats fosho.


----------



## kcl (Jan 18, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> I'm guessing oriented is included in this attack? Yeah, we should try that, but an order would be hard. I wouldn't be able to sub30, thats fosho.



Hmmm have you tried my order for Sune? I think it flows better than Chris's. 

It's Sune
Diagsune
F R' F'
L' U2 L
Ugly
Niklas

Probably the longest way to do a U2 ever.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 18, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Hmmm have you tried my order for Sune? I think it flows better than Chris's.
> 
> It's Sune
> Diagsune
> ...



Way too used to the other one, could barely pull a 4.460 on this one 

ok, so I think this is somewhat decent for frame counting:






7/.3 = 23.333333 tps


----------



## kcl (Jan 18, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Way too used to the other one, could barely pull a 4.460 on this one
> 
> ok, so I think this is somewhat decent for frame counting:
> 
> ...



Oh haha. The other one just doesn't flow for me. I have a 4.07 with this which is decent but not amazing haha.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 18, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Way too used to the other one, could barely pull a 4.460 on this one
> 
> 
> ok, so I think this is somewhat decent for frame counting:
> ...



I'm a noob. How do you count frames?


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 18, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> I'm a noob. How do you count frames?



I put it in 5% slow mo and then zoom in pretty close and then just move the cursor, or you could just count it as you watch it in 5%.


----------



## Carrot (Jan 18, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> I put it in 5% slow mo and then zoom in pretty close and then just move the cursor, or you could just count it as you watch it in 5%.



or you could open it with windows media payer or a video editor with a "next frame" option


----------



## scottishcuber (Jan 18, 2014)

Carrot said:


> or you could open it with windows media payer or a video editor with a "next frame" option



This is what I do.


----------



## XTowncuber (Jan 19, 2014)

Rubiks560 said:


> I'm a noob. How do you count frames?



Like this: 1, 2, 3, 4, 5.... Etc.

/annoyingtrollness


----------



## kcl (Jan 19, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> Like this: 1, 2, 3, 4, 5.... Etc.
> 
> /annoyingtrollness



wait what comes after 5


----------



## BoBoGuy (Jan 22, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> wait what comes after 5



7, i think.


----------



## ianliu64 (Jan 22, 2014)

BoBoGuy said:


> 7, i think.



No i think its 9.4...


----------



## BoBoGuy (Jan 22, 2014)

ianliu64 said:


> No i think its 9.4...



Maybe 69.


----------



## ianliu64 (Jan 22, 2014)

BoBoGuy said:


> Maybe 69.



Yeah close enough.


----------



## AmazingCuber (Jan 22, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Way too used to the other one, could barely pull a 4.460 on this one
> 
> ok, so I think this is somewhat decent for frame counting:
> 
> ...



How? Omg! It probably would be a lot better to use a camera with higher frame rates such as 50 fps or 60 fps. They are widely available and can make timing so much more accurate.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 22, 2014)

AmazingCuber said:


> How? Omg! It probably would be a lot better to use a camera with higher frame rates such as 50 fps or 60 fps. They are widely available and can make timing so much more accurate.



My phone (s4) can do 120 fps but the quality ends up sucking and there is no volume. I'll try doing it on my mom's iPhone 5s sometime in the near future and both of those problems would be resolved


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 22, 2014)

S4 can also film in 60fps.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 22, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> S4 can also film in 60fps.



But that's less than 120… What is the advantage?


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 22, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> But that's less than 120… What is the advantage?



The quality might be better.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 22, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> But that's less than 120… What is the advantage?



I have an S4. It can film with very nice quality for 30 fps, decent quality 60 fps, and **** quality 120 fps (probably other framerates too)


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 22, 2014)

The 5S has some pretty amazing slomo. No need to compress or any of that BS.


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 5, 2014)

just turned on the camera because i was having good tps

3.455 sune CLL set, i'll upload. reaction sux.

EDIT: 3.271


----------



## kcl (Aug 5, 2014)

wat on cam?


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 5, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> wat on cam?



yes


----------



## G2013 (Aug 5, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> just turned on the camera because i was having good tps
> 
> 3.455 sune CLL set, i'll upload. reaction sux.
> 
> EDIT: 3.271



(I put this in brackets because it is necessary... 3.271 is your CLL average or what?)


----------



## scottishcuber (Aug 5, 2014)

It is the execution of all 6 sune CLL cases in one go.


----------



## G2013 (Aug 5, 2014)

Ok, now I understand... Still really fast 3.271 for that :O
I've done an 8.41 best and ao5 9.14... with a LanLan


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 6, 2014)

Order: 

R U R' U R U2 R'
F R' F' R U2 R U2 R'
R' F2 R U2 R U' R' F
R U' R' F R' F' R
R' F R2 F' U' R' U' R2 U R'
R U' R U' R' U R' D' R U' R'

51/3.271 = ~15.7 tps lolwayevenhilariouslymorenubbierthanbefore


----------



## G2013 (Aug 6, 2014)

Lolfaces when performing


----------



## SolveThatCube (Aug 6, 2014)

dat ist insane


----------



## kcl (Aug 6, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Order:
> 
> R U R' U R U2 R'
> F R' F' R U2 R U2 R'
> ...



Only difference was the timer stops


----------



## Coolster01 (Aug 6, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Only difference was the timer stops.




If you pause it at some points you can tell the 3.27 is ahead. Also, it wasn't just that, the rotation and last three moves seemed a lot faster.


----------

